# X-Window System via Remote unter  Suse 10.x



## eperdemer (27. Mai 2007)

Moinsen, 

ich habe einen Linux Suse 10.x Server bei dem ich gerne via Remote auf den Desktop von KDE Gnome oder ner anderen Oberfläche zu greifen möchte, habe nicht so viel erfahrung mir Linux.

Wie kann ich das über die SSH verbindung mit Putty Installieren?
Was brauche ich auf meinem Windoof Rechner damit ich den Desktop vom Server sehen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

ePeRDeMeR


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Mai 2007)

Wenn Du wirklich den Desktop der Linux-Box haben willst empfehle ich Dir VNC.

Falls Du aber nur X-Applikationen auf der Linux-Box ausfuehren willst aber das Fenster auf dem Windows-PC sehen willst dann kannst Du das X11-Forwarding von SSH nutzen.
Du wirst dafuer aber auch einen X-Server auf dem Windows-PC brauchen, diesen kannst Du z.B. mit Cygwin bekommen.


----------



## eperdemer (27. Mai 2007)

Erstmal Danke für deine Hilfe,

wo wäre den der unterschied? Ich möchte gerne soweit wie möglich den ganzen Server über den Desktop bzw. das Fenster System administrieren. Habe gelesn das, das mit dem Programm Exceed möglich sein. Aber dafür muss auch noch was auf dem Server installieren aber d abin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher wie ich das anstelle.

cu & thx
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Mai 2007)

Exceed ist ein kommerzieller X-Server fuer Windows.
Auf dem Server duerfte es auch hier reichen X11-Forwarding in SSH zu aktivieren.
Die selbe Funktionalitaet erhaeltst Du aber auch ueber den X-Server der in Cygwin enthalten ist, nur eben kostenlos. 

Ich selbst nutze dieses Setup hier im Buero und finde es wunderbar, und performanter als VNC, da ich mir eben nicht den ganzen Desktop hole sondern nur eine Anwendung, zudem wird diese auch wirklich bei mir dargestellt und nicht auf dem Server. Dateisystemzugriffe erfolgen aber natuerlich auf dem Server, da die Anwendung ja auch dort laeuft.


----------



## eperdemer (28. Mai 2007)

Danke schön, kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen wie ich das am Server aktivieren kann?

könnte sein das noch ein paar fragen dazu aufkommen.

Vielen Dank nochmal,
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Mai 2007)

In der Datei sshd_config, vermutlich unter /etc/ssh, duerftest Du eine Zeile finden die ungefaehr so aussehen duerfte:

```
#X11Forwarding no
```
Die muss so aussehen:

```
X11Forwarding yes
```
Anschliessend muss der SSH-Server neu gestartet werden.

Und im SSH-Client, z.B. PuTTY, muss das X11-Forwarding auch aktiviert werden.


----------



## eperdemer (28. Mai 2007)

Muss ich die einstellungen in der sshd_config oder ssh_config?

in der sshd_config find ich "#X11Forwarding no " nicht aber in der anderren sshd_config da steht das schin auf yes. Reitch das aus das da in der sshd_config steht oder muss das auch in der anderren stehen?

edit://
habe bei putty das x11forwarding eingestellt und habe nach dem login folgendes bekommen


```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.Xauthority
```

und bei Cygwin bekomme ich folgende meldung

```
Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
```

anscheint fehlt der Ordner, habe das direkt nach der installation gestartet.

edit2:// habe das problem mit einem re-install von Cygwin behoben, wie kann ich da jetzt auf meinen Server Connecten? Komme damit nicht so ganz klar. Muss ich noch was einstellen bei mir auf dem Windows Rechner, wenn ja wo? z.b. den Server auf den er Connecten soll?

Wie Starte ich denn den X-Window aus Putty habe es mit startx veruscht da kam aber zurück das, das nicht installiert ist.
Oder muss ich über Cygwin machen?

MfG und Danke
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## Darkhell (29. Mai 2007)

Versuch es doch einmal ohne grossartige Konfiguration

1. per ssh als root einloggen
2. #: yast
3. "Software installieren oder löschen
4. X11  und Xvnc installieren (+ Benutzeroberfläche)
5. Auf dem Windows Rechner RealVNC installieren
6. #: vi /home/benutzername/.vnc/xstartup
7. letzte Zeile durch "startkde &" ersetzen, oder befehl für oberfläche.
      Speichern.
8. #: vncserver  eingeben, erforderte daten eingeben, zurückgegebene displaynummer merken, ansonsten  "vncserver :displaynummer" eingeben
9. RealVNC öffnen
10. Connecten in Form von "IP:displaynummer"

Fertig. Die Firewall sollte die Ports automatisch durchlassen.

So hab ich das gemacht, und es funktioniert einwandfrei. Realvnc bekommst du unter http://www.realvnc.com, du musst deine Email adresse beim download nicht angeben


----------



## eperdemer (29. Mai 2007)

@Darkhell: Danke für die anleitung.

Über Yast direkt habe ich nur einzelne komponenten zu X11 gefunden aber kein Komplettes Paket wo alles Installiert wird, als ich davon XVNC installieren wollte bekam ich die Meldung das die Pakete nicht vorhanden sind.

Ich habe eben gesehen das der Server so eingerichtet ist das Gnome und KDE nicht mit drauf sind.
Wenn ich einsdavon benötige muss ich das noch zustzlich Installieren dafür reicht aber die Partitons größe nicht aus.

Haben gesehen das es Linux Suse 10.0 ist was ich drauf habe.

edit:// hat geklappt mit der installation von xvnc, habe statt yast yast2 eingegebn schauit zwar gleich aus aber von da hat er das paket installiert.

Habe jetzt einfach mal die anderren X11 pekete installiert, und der aufruf mit VNC klappt auch nur ist das ein leerer Desktop dne ich da sehe, wo ich zwar über Rechtsklick ein Menü bekomme aber da nix mit anfangen kann, da er auch den X Terminal von da aus nicht laden will beim drauf klicken.

edit:// so habe eigentlich alles so gemacht wie in deiner anleitung, nur das er startkde eigentlich nicht ausführen kann da es nicht auf dem server ist.

gehe davon aus das kde benötigt wird, dazu muss ich aber die partition vergößern wie stelle ich das ohne probleme an?

cu und danke
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## Darkhell (31. Mai 2007)

> edit:// hat geklappt mit der installation von xvnc, habe statt yast yast2 eingegebn schauit zwar gleich aus aber von da hat er das paket installiert.


Das kann gut sein, vielleicht sind bei dir in yast2 andere quellen eingestellt als bei yast.



> edit:// so habe eigentlich alles so gemacht wie in deiner anleitung, nur das er startkde eigentlich nicht ausführen kann da es nicht auf dem server ist.
> 
> gehe davon aus das kde benötigt wird, dazu muss ich aber die partition vergößern wie stelle ich das ohne probleme an?





Hm, da frag mich was leichteres. Partitionieren lag mir noch nie so, aber ich werd mal schauen was ich im internet finde. Welches dateisystem hat die Partition? Ist die Festplatte überhaupt gross genug? Hast du irgendeine möglichkeit auf ein rescuesystem zuzugreifen?



> Habe jetzt einfach mal die anderren X11 pekete installiert, und der aufruf mit VNC klappt auch nur ist das ein leerer Desktop dne ich da sehe, wo ich zwar über Rechtsklick ein Menü bekomme aber da nix mit anfangen kann, da er auch den X Terminal von da aus nicht laden will beim drauf klicken.



Jo, das ist deshalb weil er einen anderen Windowmanager gestartet hat. du kannst aber problemlos kicker (Startleiste) oder kdesktop in der konsole ausführen, sofern es installiert ist.

Firefox geht dort ebenfalls.


----------



## Darkhell (31. Mai 2007)

Also, hab was gefunden.


```
parted
```

heisst das ding


			
				man parted hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *SYNOPSIS*
> _parted_ [options] [device [command [options...]...]]
> *COMMANDS*
> _[device]_
> ...





> (parted) resize 3 200M 850M




Also du rufst einfach


> #: parted partition startmegabytes endmegabytes


auf.

Du solltest aber aufpassen, das keine Überschneidungen vorkommen.

^^Das war erstmal die Syntax, nun die anleitung.

1. Rescue System booten, da vergrößerung im laufenden system nicht möglich ist.
2. Partition in die /etc/fstab und /etc/mtab eintragen, mounten
3. parted /dev/partition  startmegabytes endmegabytes
4. Wenn Fertig, System neu (vorallem normal) booten.
5. Fertig 

Alle angaben ohne Gewähr, übernehme keine rechtlichen Konsequenzen, falls die Daten dabei verloren gehen, weil parted eventuell falsch angewendet wurde, alles auf eigene Gefahr  Wenn mans nämlich anwendet wies inner man steht, kanns nich schiefgehen.

Was parted einmal angefangen hat, ist nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen.

Falls du eine Partition verkleinern möchtest, dann kannst du dies auch mit parted resize. 

Der Wert für die Startmegabytes darf nicht größer sein wie die endmegabytes.

//edit: alles bitte als root, natürlich.

//edit: Eine partitionsliste aufrufen tust du mit:

```
#: fdisk -l
```


----------



## eperdemer (1. Juni 2007)

@Darkhell: Danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich werde nachher mal schauen ob ich das hin bekomme, an den Festplatten sollte es nicht scheitern da laufen 2 x 300GB Platten drin.

Nur die Partititonen sind etwas klein angelegt.
Muss ich heute abend mal schauen, das problem ist auch das der Server in betrieb ist wenn ich den neue Starten muss ich das ja nicht ganz so schön. Aber mal schauen.

Ich danke dir erstmal für deine Hilfe

edit:// wie startet man eigentlich das rettungssystem? habe eben gelsen das man das via cd/dvd macht, aber der server steht ein paar hundert km entfernt von mir in einem rechenzeutrum wo man nicht so einfach reingehen darf.

cu & thx
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## andy72 (1. Juni 2007)

Bevor Du mit parted unerwartete Ergebnisse hast, besorge Dir gParted - ist ein Iso-File, dass Du frei (GPL'ed) downloaden und dann brennen kannst.Das Programm ist genauso einfach wie übersichtlich und Du kannst Problemlos mit grafischer Oberfläche damit Deine Partitionen bearbeiten - ist also sicherer als mit einem Konsole-Tool zu arbeiten, wo Du evtl. nicht wirklich einschätzen kannst, was das Ding gerade macht und ob das für Dich so okay ist 

Guckst Du hier:http://gparted.sourceforge.net/

LG
Andy


----------



## eperdemer (1. Juni 2007)

@andy72: Danke für den Tipp.

Nur habe ich das Problem das ich keine CD's/DVD's in den Rechner stecken kann, da er in einem Rechenzentrum steht, kann man die Daten auch via SSH (Putty) auf den Server übertragen und den dadrüber installieren und ausführen?

cu & thx
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## andy72 (1. Juni 2007)

Wenn der Server in einem Rechenzentrum steht vermute ich ganz stark, dass Du kein X11 starten kannst (da evtl. der Port gesperrt ist und lokal nicht erlaubt ist) und somit auch kein gParted. bleibt also nur parted in der Konsole zu nutzen ... was genau willst du überhaupt warum an den Partitionen ändern ? weisst Du, ob das ein physischer Rechner ist, oder nur ein Simulierter (was meistens der Fall ist) ? Wenn 2teres der Fall ist, kannst Du partitionieren wie Du willst - eine virtuelle Festplatte unter Linux zu partitionieren macht keinen Sinn, da das Image-File eh auf der selben Platte liegt - bringt also NULL Performance


----------



## Darkhell (1. Juni 2007)

Ja, aber eine System-Partition kann leider im laufenden modus nicht partitioniert werden....


----------



## andy72 (1. Juni 2007)

Wie eingangs erwähnt, will er ja letztendlich KDE oder anderes X-Zeug zum laufen bringen ... Falls jmd. meine Meinung interessiert: Wenn der Server ÖFFENTLICH zugänglich ist, gehört da weder X drauf (egal, mit was für einer GUI) da das das System noch angreifbarer macht als Notwendig, und wenn es unter X11 letztlich NUR um Konfigurationen geht, weil ich in der Konsole nicht klar komme, sollte ich mir überlegen, ob ich von Linux a)Ahnung habe und dann b) einen Root-Server brauche.

Einen Root-Server neu starten zu lassen (i.d.R durch das Rechenzentrum) ist glaube ich nicht unbedingt preislich billig - und das kann schnell passieren, wenn ich einen unbedachten Fehler mache


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2007)

Wie ich bereits sagte sollte hier besser mit X-Forwarding gearbeitet werden.
In den allermeisten, wenn nicht allen Faellen, braucht man nicht den kompletten Desktop des Servers sehen. Es reicht voll und ganz einzelne Anwendungen auf dem Server starten und auf seinem Desktop anzeigen zu koennen.

Der Vorteil ist zudem, dass es gleich, weil SSH, verschluesselt ist.

Weiterhin braucht man auf dem Server nicht den kompletten X-Server, sondern, wenn ich mich nicht irre, nur die X-Libraries. Und selbst wenn der Server installiert werden muss, er muss nicht laufen.


----------



## Darkhell (3. Juni 2007)

Die sichere methode: 

X-Forwarding in /etc/ssh/ssh_config auf Yes setzen

Bashscript um X-Forwarding beim Client (mit Linux als OS) zu starten, speichern unter forwarding.sh

#!/bin/bash
export DISPLAY=ip-des-entfernten-rechners:0.0 #sagt ihm, wo der X-client läuft
X & #startet bei dir einen x-server
ssh -X -l username ip-des-entfernten-rechners "befehl-der-ausgeführt-werden-soll-z.b.-startkde" #startet kde auf dem entfernten rechner und tunnelt es auf deinen x-server, kannst auch noch -C als option einfügen, wenn du kompression möchtest


wenn ich bei mir das machen würde sähe das z.b. so aus:
#!/bin/bash
export DISPLAY=:0.0
X &
ssh -X -l Darkhell 192.168.200.200 startkde

chmod 777 forward.sh 
./forward.sh

Fertig

Windows version des X11 Forwardings ändern

Xming ( http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/ ) installieren
Nun Start -> Programme -> Xming -> Xming Launch aufrufen
Multiple Window -> "weiter" -> start no client -> "weiter" -> "weiter"

In putty die optionen ändern:
(Menü: Connections -> SSH -> X11)
-Häckchen bei "Enable X11-Forwarding"
-"X11 display location": localhost:0


----------



## eperdemer (3. Juni 2007)

der rechner ist ein echter root-server, also warum ich die partition nder will ist, das ja wenn ich über REALVNC auf den Desktop des Rechners zugreifen will, benötigt er soweit ich verstandne habe KDE/Gnome aber das ist nicht bei dem System Installiert ist und bei einer nach Installation über Yast noch rund 2GB benötigt werden.

cu
ePeRDeMeR


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juni 2007)

Gehen wir das Ganze mal anders an:
Ist es denn fuer Dich wirklich notwendig per VNC zuzugreifen und den gesamten Desktop zu sehen? Oder wuerde es nicht reichen einzelne Anwendungen starten und sehen zu koennen?

Letzteres ist eben ueber SSH bereits machbar, und ist meiner Meinung nach der sinnvollere und sicherere Weg. Zudem ist es meiner Meinung nach nur in den seltensten Faellen wirklich noetig komplett per VNC auf den Rechner zu gehen.


----------



## eperdemer (3. Juni 2007)

Im Grunde möchte ich ja nur Konfigurationen machen und Programme wie z.b. auch mal Firefox Starten, und auch sehen wie die Serverauslastung und so ist.

Über die Konsole ist das alles nicht ganz so schön und auch nicht gerade einfach.

Nur einzelne Programme zu sehen dürfte eigentlich auch reichen, nur bekomme ich das nicht so ganz hin mit Putty, wenn ich startx in die konsole eingebe bekomme ich immer ne Fehlermeldung:

```
(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xf8000000,0x700000)
(EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/, removing from list!
/etc/X11/xim: Checking wether an input method should be started.
INPUT_METHOD is not set or empty (no user selected input method).
Trying to start a default input method for the locale en_US.UTF-8 ...
There is no default input method for the current locale.
FvwmTheme is obsolete, see the Colorset section of the fvwm(1) man page
Cannot parse color "dtcolor5"
couldn't create gradient
Cannot parse color "dtcolor5"
couldn't create gradient
Exec echo 'Could not run xlock'
Exec echo 'Could not run xlock'
/bin/sh: susewmif: command not found
```

Warum ich einen Root-Server habe ist ja meine sache aber es leuft ein Script auf dem Server der viel leistung braucht, und die ein vserver nicht hat.


----------



## andy72 (3. Juni 2007)

Was erstmal nicht stimmt ist die Konfiguration vom Windowmanager "fvwm", diese solltest Du erstmal in Ordnung bringen. Desweiteren bemängelt die Fehlermeldung ein fehlendes Programm "susewmif", wo ich Dir nicht sagen kann, ob das vom System oder vom fvwm kommt. "xclock" sollte eigentlich vorhanden sein, wenn X11 ordnungsgemäss installiert ist. Kann evtl. sein, dass derPfad zu X11/bin nicht gesetzt ist, wenn die binaries vom X11 (oder Xorg) nicht in /usr/bin liegen.

Die Fehlermeldung "(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xf8000000,0x700000)" besagt im übrigen,dass Deine CPU kein write-combining hat - ein Resultat dessen, dass Dein toller Root-Server in einer VM läuft *wie ich oben schon erwähnte*


----------



## eperdemer (3. Juni 2007)

Wie und Wo kann ich den die benötigten Einstellungen machen?

und zu "Dein toller Root-Server" habe ich dem Hoster eine Mail geschrieben, mal schauen was der dazu sagt, beim Kauf stand nix davon das der auf einer VMWare leuft nur das es ein Root-Server ist mit den entsprechenden Angaben dazu.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juni 2007)

Wenn Du mit X11-Forwarding arbeitest brauchst Du nicht startx aufrufen.
Du rufst gleich das gewuenschte Programm auf. Der X-Server der dabei genutzt wird ist dann ja nicht der der auf dem Server laeuft, sondern auf Deinem lokalen Rechner.

Hier mal ein Beispiel mit dem KDE Control Center, angezeigt in Windows XP.


----------

